# Re-Tagging shirts-Want to hear what worked for you!



## comapony3 (May 19, 2010)

Hi guys! Newbie here (first time posting!) 

So I've been trying to read up in the forum about de-tagging and re-tagging shirts with my own label. It's been super helpful reading what everyone has to say-thanks! I have a few questions for you if you can help?

-I've talked to a few local screen printers to see if they will offer the service of re-tagging shirts that have already printed, but they have all said they'll only do it if they print the shirts. Is this the case with most places? Anyone know of a company that will re-tag even if they haven't printed the shirts? I'm in the Detroit area so if anyone knows of anything around there that would be awesome 

-What have you guys founds most successful? Having it done by seamstress/alteration businesses? I'm guessing it probably just takes a lot of calling around to find someone who will take on the job?

Thanks guys! I really appreciate any help or thoughts  Hope to get some feedback from you soon! Cheers!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are basically two ways to retag; screenprint the new label or have a label sewn in.

Your local screen printers should have no issue screen printing a label in for you. A job is a job. They may have an issue sewing in labels as there is not a lot of money in it. 

If you want to find someone to sew, try the alteration dept at your dry cleaners, sewing store bulletin boards, etc. 

In the future, there are shirt wholesalers who will sew them in for you when you buy shirts from them. TSC Apparel Collection is one.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I've talked to a few local screen printers to see if they will offer the service of re-tagging shirts that have already printed, but they have all said they'll only do it if they print the shirts. Is this the case with most places?


Yes, that's generally the case. They don't really make much money (if any) on the relabeling, so they offer it as a benefit to using them for your screen printing needs.

As Joe said, there are blank t-shirt wholesalers that will do the relabeling at the same time you buy the blank t-shirts. TSCApparel.com is one, another is Sun-Apparel.com. You need to have a business and resale license to setup accounts with them though.



> -What have you guys founds most successful? Having it done by seamstress/alteration businesses? I'm guessing it probably just takes a lot of calling around to find someone who will take on the job


I just use a screen printer (or screen printers) that also do relabeling. It doesn't have to be someone super local. Lots of printers are online that do that service.


----------



## comapony3 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot you guys! Really helpful-I really appreciate it


----------

